# What is effective on spiders?



## harderthansoft (Oct 23, 2015)

I have spiders in my garage something awful. The web's are all over my walls. And they are in my spare bathroom. I'm trying find the terro as suggested for ants. And I'd like to knock out the spiders as well. 

I'd like to be able to use a spay. But my concern is I have laminate flooring. I'm scared of I spray along my floors inside the house it will buckle it. Any help is appreciated as always.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2015)

Haven't met a spider yet that could beat a shop-vac with the extended handle. Just vacuum spiders and webs off the wall and corners.


----------



## harderthansoft (Oct 23, 2015)

Prevent them lol


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Oct 24, 2015)

Fire. Fire will take out a spider.


----------



## 280bst (Oct 24, 2015)

I believe they make a fogger for spiders. Thing about poison for spiders is they have to get it on there feet to kill them not joking. Or you can get that Hilary laugh on a loop where it will play over and over it will make their eyes bleed


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 24, 2015)

Shop vac for webs. Shop vac for other carp that will build up.

Avoid fire. Fellow set house on fire using a blow torch to clean the webs from under the eves of his house. Another set his car on fire when a spider came out from under the fuel door at the gas station and he decided a lighter was the solution.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2015)

Starting fluid will kill them in short order and it dries out pretty quick, but you better have good ventilation or you'll be lying on the ground beside them.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 24, 2015)

Also you can mix a bleach solution to keep them out of your garage and it works fairly well.


----------



## Flash (Oct 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Haven't met a spider yet that could beat a shop-vac with the extended handle. Just vacuum spiders and webs off the wall and corners.



 This THEN spray, hopefully catch the ones you miss.



lbzdually said:


> Also you can mix a bleach solution to keep them out of your garage and it works fairly well.


 
  What do you do, spray on entry points or around their areas?


----------



## Montag (Oct 25, 2015)

Diluted  orange oil works if you spray it where they crawl and they get it on their feet. Smells good but doesn't last very long. I gave up and hired NW exterminating and all the spiders in the garage are gone and so are the black widows near the gutters.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> This THEN spray, hopefully catch the ones you miss.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do, spray on entry points or around their areas?



Knock down webs, then spray mainly in corners.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2015)

A product brand name Wisdom will take care of them and it can be sprayed inside and out.   It has not harmed my hardwood floors and does not stain.  I bought it at TSC


----------



## xlr8ngn (Oct 25, 2015)

I use Permethrin SFR available at feed and seed store.  Dilute per instructions.  Kills all kinds of bugs.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 25, 2015)

Spiders do not clean themselves there fore you must get the poison/treatment directly on them.
They ain't like roaches or ant's.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 25, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Spiders do not clean themselves there fore you must get the poison/treatment directly on them.
> They ain't like roaches or ant's.



There's your answer. Spiders also have no surface area on their legs when they step into the poison. Poison will kill the others bugs. No food no spiders


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 31, 2015)

I have always understood that you must get rid of their food source for them to leave. Make sure there are no other bugs.....The vacuum is multi functional and will clean up the mess. Spraying the laminate may lead to soaking or buckling and I dont know how you can avoid that.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 4, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Spiders do not clean themselves there fore you must get the poison/treatment directly on them.
> They ain't like roaches or ant's.



Aqua Net hair spray or just cheap aerasol hairspray. Spiders breathe thru the hair on their legs and this suffocates them. 

But if you don't get rid of the bugs the spiders will return.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wasp and hornet spray will do the same but is messier and stinks, but works.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 5, 2015)

Country vet fly spray works fairly well on spiders. You can buy it at TSC.  It is devestating to flies. It's $8.00 and change a can though.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 12, 2015)

...


----------



## Kdad (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't know if you wanna "spay" a spider, I've never tried it, too hard to see the goodies. Fire- I keep hearing that song, "roof is on fire"....if your old enough you know it. May try borax for inside but for me, the old shoe is indefensible, I'llllllll BEAT THE BRAKES OFF A SPIDER!!! Good luck.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 1, 2015)

Personally I like to "go green", turn them into vegetables.....squash!
That, or outside spiders and old pump up air gun and just blow them away in tiny pieces (kind of messy inside the house).


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 1, 2015)

Choot 'em!  Wit a thuddy-eight.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 16, 2018)

Here it is Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A product brand name Wisdom will take care of them and it can be sprayed inside and out.   It has not harmed my hardwood floors and does not stain.  I bought it at TSC




I'll take your word brother !!!


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jun 16, 2018)

https://www.domyown.com/will-permet...fe-for-gardens-children-and-pets-qa-4609.html


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jun 17, 2018)

I didn't have an issue with spiders, until my wife's dog took over "patrol duty" and eliminated the geckos.  I have attempted to limit the dog's lizard consumption (some of them are dangerous when consumed) and geckos are returning to the deck and garage. Spiders tend to disappear wherever geckos are allowed to live without fear of being eaten by the dog.

I am not sure whether the little lizards eat all the spiders, or the spiders have nothing to eat after the geckos eat all the flying and crawling insects.  What ever the means, the presence of a healthy gecko population means - no spiders - in my garage or on my deck.


----------

